# Toronto Apple Store Opening This Saturday 9:30am!



## saumand (May 18, 2005)

In case anybody out there is wondering, the new and first Apple Store for Canada will be opening this coming Saturday the 21st of May at 9:30am. Apple will be giving out 1500 T-Shirts to the first 1500 people showing up.

The only disappointing thing about this new store is the management. Believe it or not, the new General Manager as well as the two assistant managers have absolutely "Zero" experience in the Apple marketplace! They have never used a Mac, have never paid their dues in supporting the platform, sticking with Apple during not only Apple's good times but hard times etc.


----------



## sdm688 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hmm, interesting first post Saumand. Cared to tell us how you know so much and why you felt the great need to vent on this board??? Can't be that you work for Hmm ... APPLE CANADA???


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Same prose posted on ifoAppleStore. While I agree that management should be more technologically qualified as this isn't Home Depot or the Gap, I think that we should test the waters with this hiring strategy to see if the cream really rises to the top.


----------



## saumand (May 18, 2005)

sdm688 said:


> Hmm, interesting first post Saumand. Cared to tell us how you know so much and why you felt the great need to vent on this board??? Can't be that you work for Hmm ... APPLE CANADA???


------------------------------------------
No, I don't work for Apple Canada but I have helped pay the light bills and some salaries up there over the years by selling Mac's, doing development and consulting work supporting many SMB's using Apple Technology.

I am a bit fed up with how Apple HQ handles things at times. The R&D side of Apple is strong but they always seem to forget the field operators that represent Apple in the real world as in; The ones who walk into the end users business to meet with them, advise, discover, recommend and implement Apple based solutions. Results; Dealers, consultants and developers, the ones that make things work. The ones with the experience!


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

IMHO

Managing a store like the Apple Store that will need produce results will need some great Management. The technology is secondary because you hire front line sales people that hand that part of it.

Management are there to organize and keep the wheels greased. They are the support to the front line sales. The Mac Geeks are the Geniuses and the Specialists.

The Management needs to know how to manage. No. 1.

--

I also am proud to say I know one of the Mac Geniuses and he is a real Mac Geek.
By the sounds of it the hiring, testing and training process was very indepth and everyone that was hired deserves there position.

--

What do the Apple Canada HQ corporate people (those that are left) know about running a high profile (though not Flagship) retail store anyway. Who says they are qualified for this line of work.

--

See you in line


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Heart said:


> See you in line


Ahh... So even Heart will be there! Too bad I'll miss you.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*ahem* Someone's got to help with the podcast too.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

BTW...

Did you know that Apple Canada has no involvement with the store?? IE, the buys are all done out of the US. As well, I found out that Apple warehouses nothing anymore. Lots of empty space in Markham. Someone who works closely with them mentioned it to me a few days ago. Oh well... 

Anyhow Heart and all others, see you in line as well. 

H!


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Actually, Apple Canada has one hand in the store: payroll. They sign the cheques and arrange the salaries I guess. Everything else is done through the U.S., and apparently Apple Canada people are PISSED about it.

And yeah, I know a Genius too. Great guy, and while there may be people in the world more knowledgable about Macs than him (they're usually known as "Other stores' Geniuses"), no one I know is more passionate about Apple and Macintoshes than he is. Can't wait to see him Saturday to congratulate him on the great job.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ohenri said:


> I found out that Apple warehouses nothing anymore. Lots of empty space in Markham. Someone who works closely with them mentioned it to me a few days ago.


Apple Canada does have stock on hand for their corporate and large educational sales. The picture below shows a now empty trailer that I saw being unloaded with eMacs and iMacs into the Markham warehouse.









As people know, Day & Ross (aka Sameday Right-o-way) bring Apple products from the U.S. into Canada.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> Apple Canada does have stock on hand for their corporate and large educational sales. The picture below shows a now empty trailer that I saw being unloaded with eMacs and iMacs into the Markham warehouse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatcha doin there, casing tha joint?


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

kloan said:


> whatcha doin there, casing tha joint?


:::Looks out my window:::

I don't see him out there... But I can't be too sure... Everyone look outside your houses just to be safe!


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

I won't be there that early but I will probably drop in sometime during the day. I will leave my wallet at home though, I'm too much of an impulse buyer to go to a Mac store with VISA in hand.


----------

